

MIT creates analog "brain chip" - raywalters
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/105067-mit-creates-brain-chip

======
JoeAltmaier
Since it runs faster than a neuron, with fast context-switching it could be
possible to model a human brain using such a device using fewer than 100
billion - perhaps as few as 100 millions? That leaves the 1000-connections-
per-neuron issue - a switch 100 million long and N wide to shunt simulated
impulses. So that work remains.

